
A Covid project using SwiftUI and some basic Named Entity Recognition - closetnerd
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ryden/id1510078309
======
closetnerd
Took about 4 weeks - lots of rough edges but for a guy who hates UI stuff
SwiftUI made the UX/UI part simpler than any framework I've used before.

Backend: AWS, Golang/Echo, & good old postgresql iOS: SwiftUI

